# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Fotografar em 3D

## Pedro Venancio

Bom desta vez trago-vos um desafio.

Ja que esta na moda e tambem porque na minha opiniao acho que fica bonito resolvi lançar aqui o desafio de começarmos a tirar fotos dos aquas em 3D.

O Processo nao e nada dificil e poderei explicar a quem estiver interessado ou se acharem que e do interesse do forum, mas entretanto deixo-vos aqui alguns exemplos feitos na minha ultima visita ao Oceanrio de Lisboa.

Para verem estas fotos podem usar aqueles oculos que estao a dar nas lojas do MEO, e so pedir, ou se ainda tiverem aqueles oculos que deram a 500 anos atraz para ver aquele filme 3D que deu na TV, de resto e so ver.

Agradeço opinioes

Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

muito interessante mesmo...

como fazes duas cameras ou com a mesma em momentos distintos?
o ideal seria mesmo duas cameras e apanhar a foto no mesmo instante.

----------


## Luis Reis

Se for por exemplo as novas fuji,

A propria camara tem duas lentes em separado, a dispararem em angulos difs  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Bons dias.

Bom realmente as novas cameras da Fuji tiram as 2 fotos em simultaneo mas para as vermos e preciso ter um monitor especial para 3D. O metodo que uso chama-se Anaglifo e nao precisa de mais nada a nao ser dos oculos coloridos que sao bem baratos ou mesmo gratis nalguns lugares.

Eu uso uma so camera e faço 2 fotos paralelas que no fundo e o que os nossos olhos fazem, depois ha que fazer o trabalho d cerebro e sobrepor as imagens. Os oculos servem so para "dizer" ao cerebro qual das imagens e de cada olho.

Ha varios metodos para fazer isto, tanto com o photoshop ou qualquer programa de fotografia mas o que acho mais simples e um programa chamado Anaglyph Maker que faz por nos o trabalho mais dificil.

O Anaglyph Maker e freeware e podem fazer o download atravez deste link

3D Software: Anaglyph Maker by Takashi Sekitani

----------------------

Vamos la a um exemplo:

Teirem uma fotografia e depois sem alterar o foco movam a maquina uns centimetros para o lado direito e tirem outra (quanto mais proximo estiver o alvo da foto menor deve ser a deslocaçao da maquina.

Depois com o Anaglyph Maker sobreponham as fotos tendo em conta a posiçao da maquina, foto a esquerda e do olho esquerdo e a da direita do olho direito, depois ajustem a foto de modo que o centro da foto esteja completamente sobreposto.

Vao agora ver que parte da foto nao sobrepoe completamente, isto deve-se ao facto de que as fotos devido a deslocaçao nao sao 100% iguais. Tentem por o dedo a frente do nariz e ver com um so olho e depois com o outro e vao perceber.

Entao agora esta na altura de por os oculos e disfrutar da foto em 3D.

Qualquer duvida e so escreverem que eu ajudo.

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Entao ninguem mais da uma dica ou tenta fazer uma imagens assim em 3D?

Abraços

Em breve novo aquario...

----------

